# Lithium Ion information...



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

You know... recently I've been trying to do some research into Lithium Ion battery technology and the pros and cons of using this technology. Most of interest comes not from a RC racer, but rather as a general consumer of devices that use recharable batteries. However, for what I want to know, it should not be much differnt regardless of what you're going to use the batteries for.

Doing some googling, I've found MANY web pages that seem to say that the life span of a Lithium Ion based rechargable is 2 to 3 years. Much of this information seems traceable back to a guy named  Isidor Buchmann and or things he's stated at various web site articles and/or in his book. For example...

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm

He basicly says that a Lithium Ion battery will loose 20% of it's total capacity when stored at 25C for one year at 100% charge. Others have seemingly taken this a step further and stated this happens for every year of these batteries' life. That basicly after about 3 years you could have less then 50% of the battey's original capacity regardless of how man charge/discharge cycles you put on it.

Now this Buchmann fella, says if you store the battery with about 40% charge, this deterioration of the capacity is not as great, and storing at 0C also reduces this. Now maybe for RC racers they could store things under these condtions, however for most consumer electronics users that use these types of batteries, these storage options are not at all practicle.

Now Mr. Buchman, seems knowegable enough about batteries, however iI personaly have some doubts about what he's saying. Mostly based on my own experiances (which haven't been all that bad) with Li ION batteries... I find one statment somewhat distrubing about where he gets his info... he makes the following statement near the end of that page I've given the link above...

"Since BatteryUniversity bases its information on the feedback from users as opposed to scientific information derived from a research lab, longevity results may differ from manufacturer' specifications."

I personaly would prefer information from scientific sources myself... Has anyone got any links to information about Lithium Ion cell life span that isn't some how derived from Mr. Buchmann's web site(s)???


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

TroyBuiltModels look on there site for liion battery info! interesting. your basically right.


----------

